# pics



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Thought I would share some pics of all of our pets with you all. So here they are I will be posting another one to get the rest of my babies. to be continued...[attachment=2:33purqfw]021 2.jpg[/attachment:33purqfw][attachment=1:33purqfw]041 2.jpg[/attachment:33purqfw][attachment=0:33purqfw]048 2.jpg[/attachment:33purqfw]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are beautiful bunnies.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwww Just adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Aww i love bunnies... we have two ourselves... Annie and Gerti


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Very cute bunnies!
I remember when I was younger and I had a bunny named Cinnamon. We use to let him run around in the living room around christmas time, like it seems you are doing here.
The only thing I'd be cautious about is your bunnies chewing the light cords, or any cords for that matter. Cinnamon ended up dying of shock because we never thought he'd chew on the christmas tree light cords. It was really sad.

Anyways, just thought I'd mention that. You can also get some cord protectors. They are super cheap.

Once again, BEAUTIFUL BUNNIES!

-Emily


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. The bunnies are well supervised for the most part. Nosey honestly is very well behaved and never chews stuff. Silver belle does occasionally. Butters does. lol He's the little chewer.


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol, I know all too well the damage a bunny's teeth will do. For some unknown reason, mine have always been drawn to white cords only.... specifically the expensive power cord for the apply computer. Two have been ruined, as well as a few pairs of headphones. Although, as my girl grew up, she chews so much less. She just begs for food while we are eating now, instead LOL.


----------

